

Crack the app store: How the Doodle Jump brothers sold 3.5M downloads  - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100405/meet-the-app-store-millionaires-the-brothers-behind-doodle-jump/

======
st3fan
Great story. I also love that wall of Classic Macs that he has. Looks like
Flying Toasters. Interesting how the market for Screen Savers completely died
with OS X. Those extensions were so popular back in the day.

